# Im so sorry Jade



## CalifornianKit (Dec 21, 2010)

Jade was the first bunny i bought when i decided i wanted to breed californians. I had her since she was 2 months old. She was such a sweety. She was bred last month and had her first litter. A lovely litter of 8 and she even let me watch. Everything seemed to be going great for the first few days... round bellies and happy bunnies. Things went down hill quickly. The babies started not getting fed enough, but i kept seeing Jade feeding them. I gave up on her when 2 babies starved to death. One had already frozen but i didnt blame her for any of it. It was her first litter. I gave 2 of her babies to my other doe and kept 3 to hand raise. One of the transfered kits didnt survive. I went out to check on my babies two fays after i took her kits and she had passed on to the rainbow bridge. Out of her 8 kits, 3 have survived so far. Im sorry Jade. Im sorry if having babies made you sick. I wish you had've told me something was wrong. Im trying to keep ur babies healthy... for you. I love you and i miss you.


----------



## Suz (Dec 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. ray:


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 22, 2010)

ray: i am so sorry for your loss. binky free jade.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2010)

We're so sorry you lost Jade. Bunnies are just too good at hiding problems. Praying for the remaining babies. :rip:


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 22, 2010)

:hug: so sorry!


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's so sad :cry2

RIP Jade. 

May your remaining babies grow strong.

Jo xx


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2011)

Aww that's sad..i'm so sorry you lost Jade..


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 3, 2011)

i'm sorry for your loss


----------



## DebsBuns (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost Jade. How are the babies?


----------

